
IBM May Have Just Found How to End Viral Infection. Yes, All of Them - SimplyUseless
http://secondnexus.com/technology-and-innovation/molecule-could-destroy-all-viruses/
======
iokevins
Link to the published paper, "Cooperative Orthogonal Macromolecular Assemblies
with Broad Spectrum Antiviral Activity, High Selectivity, and Resistance
Mitigation", by Koji Ichiyama, et al.:
[http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/acs.macromol.6b00091](http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/acs.macromol.6b00091)

Popular Science seems to represent the original article:
[http://www.popsci.com/macromolecule-developed-by-ibm-
could-f...](http://www.popsci.com/macromolecule-developed-by-ibm-could-fight-
multiple-viruses-at-once)

Summary: "Instead, the researchers focused on glycoproteins, which sit on the
outside of all viruses and attach to cells in the body, allowing the viruses
to do their dirty work by infecting cells and making us sick. Using that
knowledge, the researchers created a macromolecule, which is basically one
giant molecule made of smaller subunits. This macromolecule has key factors
that are crucial in fighting viruses. First, it’s able to attract viruses
towards itself using electrostatic charges. Once the virus is close, the
macromolecule attaches to the virus and makes the virus unable to attach to
healthy cells. Then it neutralizes the virus’ acidity levels, which makes it
less able to replicate."

